# Classic Wedding Look



## awilda429 (Aug 11, 2009)

Camera: Canon Eos 5D Mark II
***photos are using flash****



















Eyes:
Painterly painpot
vanila E/S
Texture ES
Tet-A-Tint ES
Brown Down ES
Blacktrack Fluidline
Givenchy Phenomen' eyes mascara
Red cherry #62 lashes + duo adhesive

Face:
MAC studio moisture cream
smashbox photofinish primer
makeup forerver mat velvet foundation, 55
makeup forever high lift concealer
makeup forever hd powder
mac bronzing powder
mac blot powder, medium plus
blush:
mac peachykeen


lips:
mac subculture lipliner
mac please me LS
mac pink plaid LS
Dior 657 ultra-gloss 

nails:
china glaze recycle ​


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok damnit....This Tete-a-Tint is making me crazy, second fotd I have seen with it today!! I love this shadow so much, where have I been!!!!  Gorgeous as always!!!!!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 11, 2009)

im about to buy tete a tint too! wonderful fotd


----------



## JULIA (Aug 11, 2009)

This is so pretty!


----------



## supercelestine (Aug 11, 2009)

beautifully classic!

I love how all of your natural features are hightlighted - perfect bridal makeup.


----------



## christina83 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love this, its such a romantic, pretty classic look


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautifully done and flawless!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 12, 2009)

this is perfect!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 12, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## amrogers78 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very beautiful - as always!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW! You are stunning...


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 12, 2009)

you are so beautiful, another flawless look


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! This is perfection!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## Lotusrouge (Aug 12, 2009)

Very pretty. Fresh, elegant, simply perfect !


----------



## starrynight0127 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very pretty! Just curious what lens are you using?


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Aug 12, 2009)

Simply stunning


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow!  Your camera gives us the full effect of this look -- simply flawless.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Aug 12, 2009)

very well done


----------



## Ursula (Aug 12, 2009)

So pretty, and don't you just adore the 5DM2!?  I know I'm in love with mine.  You're so awesome at the bridal look and you have amazing skin.


----------



## La flaca (Aug 12, 2009)

Very pretty!  I love the hair too


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 12, 2009)

flawless


----------



## awilda429 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 13, 2009)

so gorgeous!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 13, 2009)

Every freakin' look you've done has been absolutely gorgeous. This makes me wish I was getting married, lol.


----------



## nunu (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## awilda429 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you again! You are all too sweet!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 13, 2009)

you look gorgeous.


----------



## tdm (Aug 13, 2009)

Very beautiful! Your photos look great as well!


----------



## marce89 (Aug 13, 2009)

Aw, you look so gorgeous that even I'd marry you! Just kidding! LOL But seriously, the makeup is beautiful


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Aug 13, 2009)

That is a gorgeous look, absolutely perfect for a wedding! Nice job, and fantastic pictures!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 13, 2009)

you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kalico (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow she is absolutely stunning, and the make-up is perfect... I'd like my make-up to look like that on my wedding day.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 15, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Adidi (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful! Perfect wedding makeup. Love love love.


----------



## nikki (Aug 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2009)

You do beautiful work
Classic and Lovely!


----------



## astrank (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 20, 2010)

can you pleaseeee tut this??!!!


----------



## awilda429 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a video on the classic wedding look. Pls check my YouTube channel


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Apr 20, 2010)

Holy old post! Nice makeup


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 20, 2010)

Just beautiful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *awilda429* 

 
_I have a video on the classic wedding look. Pls check my YouTube channel _

 

yay! thank you!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 24, 2010)

I WISH my mua did my makeup like this at my wedding.  I'll remember this look for when we renew our vows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great work!


----------



## angeluv009 (Apr 26, 2010)

Exactly what a wedding look should be, simple and elegant! love it.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 27, 2010)

Super Gorgeous!
And the quality of the images is phenomenal!
Yay! for Canon. (Another Canon fan!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much for sharing!


----------

